
Fuzzing Irssi (2017) - lelf
https://irssi.org/2017/05/12/fuzzing-irssi/
======
hpaavola
At work I help others to automate testing, build processes etc. Mainly I write
Python, help others with Docker and Jenkins pipelines. How could I dive into
fuzzing?

What's the best tutorial for fuzzing? Or should I pick some tool and focus on
that and then extend from there? Something else? (We are mostly building
embedded devices, mostly C and C++)

~~~
nuclx
If you're using clang, I can recommend starting with libFuzzer. It's pretty
straightforward to use - basically add one C file with a function definition,
which gets called by the fuzzer engine with the test data. Add a bunch of
compiler switches to the build, and you're done.

Note that for coverage-guided fuzzing you need a custom C/C++ build with some
kind of coverage-tracking active.

See
[https://llvm.org/docs/LibFuzzer.html](https://llvm.org/docs/LibFuzzer.html).

------
d33
Just curious, are there any users of irssi that chose it over weechat-curses?
If so, why?

~~~
happysadpanda2
I'm using irssi, and I guess the only answer I have is "inertia". I have an
irssi setup/config which works. I could probably get weechat up and running
fairly quickly, have looked at it already, but... irssi has, and continues to,
serve me well, so I see no real reason to change.

Ninja-edit: didn't comprehend your question fully upon first reading. I didn't
chose between them. Back in... 2007-ish? I got handed an irssi config by a
buddy, and have tweaked it from there since. No active choice being made
between the two. Sorry for the misinterpretation.

~~~
robohoe
It’s simple and it works. Does one thing well.

